# KoKü selber bauen



## Kovsk (2. September 2007)

*KoKü selber bauen*

Ist es Möglich sich einen Kompressor Khlung selber zu bauen, ich habe nämlich noch nen alten kühlschrank hir rumsthehen, dessen Kompressor köntte ich ja nehemen. Dann bräucht ich noch nen CPU aufsatz, und nen geeigneten Schlauch, wie siehts aus Fr3ak, kann man sowas bauen?

*Edit:*_Ich weis das ist krank, aber irgendwie auch genial xD._


----------



## Oliver (2. September 2007)

*AW: KoKü seber bauen*

Eine Kompresorkühlung selber zu bauen, erfordert sehr gute Kenntnisse mit dem Umgang von gefährlichen Gasen und dem Löten von Leitungen, welche einen sehr hohen Druck aushalten müssen.

Deshalb würde ich den Bau ohne diese Kenntnisse auf keinen Fall wagen, Wenn später Leitungen explosionsartig durch die Gegend fliegen oder das Haus abfackelnn stehen Menschenleben auf dem Spiel, deshalb überlässt man den Bau Profis.

Was du relativ einfach mit einem alten Kühlschrank machen kannst, ist dir einen Waterchiller zu bauen. Da musst du den Kompressorkreislauf nicht zerlegen, sondern nur den REst vom Kühlschrank vorsichtig entfernen. Die Kühllamellen legst du dann in einen Behälter wie etwa eine Kühlbox, isolierst diese sehr gut. Anschließend da eine Pumpe rein, die die Kälte aushält und Schläuche, sowie Kühler (am besten welche ohne Gummidichtung) sehr gut isolieren.

Ist aber auch eine Heidenarbeit alles richtig zu isolieren


----------



## Kovsk (2. September 2007)

*AW: KoKü seber bauen*

Und wie siehts mit der leistung eines Waterchiller Kreislaufes aus?
Und fr ein gutes OC ergebniss, fummel ich gerne rum^^.


----------



## Klutten (2. September 2007)

*AW: KoKü seber bauen*

Mit dem Eigenbau würde ich es echt lassen. Ein Bekannter von mir (MIPS Computer) hat in jahrelanger Entwicklung eine Kompressorkühlung entwickelt und verfeinert, bis sie in Sachen Leistung und Lautstärke das Optimum darstellte. Da steckt sehr viel Knowhow drin, und wer keine Kenntnisse in Bezug auf Wärmeleitung, Kreisprozesse und Installation hat, kann sich schnell verzetteln. Da braucht das System dann auf einmal sehr viel mehr Leistung als es effektiv an Wärme herausbefördert.
Wenn du so etwas unbedingt haben möchtest, erkundige dich doch bei ihm. Er baut für seine Kunden Systeme, die im 3dMark06 ca. 18500 - 19500 Punkte bringen, und das natürlich stabil!!! Das sind Werte, die in Rekordnähe sind. 

Fragen kostet nix!!!!


----------



## Kovsk (2. September 2007)

*AW: KoKü seber bauen*



Klutten schrieb:


> Mit dem Eigenbau würde ich es echt lassen. Ein Bekannter von mir (MIPS Computer) hat in jahrelanger Entwicklung eine Kompressorkühlung entwickelt und verfeinert, bis sie in Sachen Leistung und Lautstärke das Optimum darstellte. Da steckt sehr viel Knowhow drin, und wer keine Kenntnisse in Bezug auf Wärmeleitung, Kreisprozesse und Installation hat, kann sich schnell verzetteln. Da braucht das System dann auf einmal sehr viel mehr Leistung als es effektiv an Wärme herausbefördert.
> Wenn du so etwas unbedingt haben möchtest, erkundige dich doch bei ihm. Er baut für seine Kunden Systeme, die im 3dMark06 ca. 18500 - 19500 Punkte bringen, und das natürlich stabil!!! Das sind Werte, die in Rekordnähe sind.
> 
> Fragen kostet nix!!!!


Danke, aber die KoKü ist schon lngst abgeschrieben, ich baue mir schon was nettes, Bilder werden nachgeliefert, falls ich dazu komme.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. September 2007)

*AW: KoKü seber bauen*



Kovsk schrieb:


> Und wie siehts mit der leistung eines Waterchiller Kreislaufes aus?
> Und fr ein gutes OC ergebniss, fummel ich gerne rum^^.



Das Ergebnis dürfte etwas besser sein als das einer guten Wasserkühlung (prinzipiell ist es ja nur eine Wakü - nur kühlst du eben nicht durch Radiatoren sondern durch Kühllamellen - was im Endeffekt etwas leistungsfähiger sein dürfte).


----------



## SoF (2. September 2007)

*AW: KoKü seber bauen*

Also wenn du detaillierte Angaben über den Bau von Kompressorkühlungen suchst, dann kann ich dir Extremecooling.net wärmstens empfehlen. Das ist das Forum des bekannten Kokü und Kaskadenbauers ice-man aus Österreich und beschäftigt sich sehr detailliert und teilweise sehr akribisch mit dem Thema. Mir wurde dort schnell bewusst, dass ich das bauen guter Koküs lieber anderen überlasse 

_Hoffe das mit dem Verweis auf Extremcooling ist ok, warum das Rad neu erfinden _


----------



## Kovsk (3. September 2007)

*AW: KoKü seber bauen*

So Leute habe jetzt was in der mache, da ich ja meinen Elektricker mache, kam ich an soiwas hir ran:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man beachte das Teil Links, kompellt aus Kupfer, das ganz ist dann ncoh mit einer kleinen 12V Pumpe versehen.
Das nehme ich auseinander, und baue mir nur pumpe plus Behälter aus, den Behälter, baue ich dann in eine 12V Kühlbox,
so eine in etwa:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dannlege ich mir gut isolierte Schlächue raus, an denen ich dann nen CPU Wakü Kühlkörper montiere. Auserdem Isoliere ich den Rest der Box gut ab. Das ergibbt dan eine Gute Kühlung, die Leistung sollte in etwa 15-0°C sein. Bilder und Vid vom bau, schicke ich nach, und natürlich nen Test.
Nochwas, bevor die großen erwartungen losghene, das kann dauer bis ich dazu komme, bin froh wenn diese Jahr was wird xD.
Aber für Tipps beim bau bin ich offen.


----------



## McZonk (3. September 2007)

*AW: KoKü seber bauen*

ich steige jetzt nicht ganz durch, aber wie mir der Link(Water_heater_bathroom.JPG) verrät, ist das ein Wasserbeuler (Heizkomponente).


----------



## Kovsk (3. September 2007)

*AW: KoKü seber bauen*



McZonk schrieb:


> ich steige jetzt nicht ganz durch, aber wie mir der Link(Water_heater_bathroom.JPG) verrät, ist das ein Wasserbeuler (Heizkomponente).


Ja normalerweise wir damit Wasser elerktirsch erhitz, die wäre interesiert mich aber nt, ich nehme nur einen zwei Teile davon, den wo Wasser gesammelt wird(Komplett aus Kupfer und daher gut zu kühlen, und die 12V PUmpe sonst nix. Ich weis, ich drehe die Funktion um, is aber kein Problem.


----------



## McZonk (3. September 2007)

*AW: KoKü seber bauen*

Ah ok und der Kompressor vom Kühlschrank bringt dann die Kälte in die Kühlbox, richtig?


----------



## Kovsk (3. September 2007)

*AW: KoKü seber bauen*



McZonk schrieb:


> Ah ok und der Kompressor vom Kühlschrank bringt dann die Kälte in die Kühlbox, richtig?


Nein, die geplante Kühbox, ist ziemlich klien, so das gerade mal das Teil reinpast, auserdem Kühlen Külbox auch selbst^^. Das Angepeilte Modell aht eine Leistung von fast 60Wat,, und Kühlt damit sehr gut, laut Hersteller zwischen -10°und 10°C, dehalb gehe ich von einer Kuülleistung des Systems von 0-15°C aus(CPU)


----------



## tj3011 (3. September 2007)

*AW: KoKü seber bauen*

oha da bin ich ja ma gespannt:p


----------



## Wannseesprinter (4. September 2007)

*AW: KoKü seber bauen*

Hauptsache du hältst die Leistung nicht bei den unschwer zu erkennenden 7200 (!) Watt. Gleich ne Zuleitung von 5x16mm² für die Kühlung verlegen *lach*. Spaß beiseite. Vielmehr würde mich interessieren, wie du den Umkehrprozess auf die Beine stellen möchtest, dass statt Hitze nun Kälte hier eine Rolle spielt. In diesem Fall auch wieder: Abwarten und heiße Milch schlürfen.


----------



## Kovsk (4. September 2007)

*AW: KoKü seber bauen*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Hauptsache du hältst die Leistung nicht bei den unschwer zu erkennenden 7200 (!) Watt. Gleich ne Zuleitung von 5x16mm² für die Kühlung verlegen *lach*. Spaß beiseite. Vielmehr würde mich interessieren, wie du den Umkehrprozess auf die Beine stellen möchtest, dass statt Hitze nun Kälte hier eine Rolle spielt. In diesem Fall auch wieder: Abwarten und heiße Milch schlürfen.


Das ist relativ simpel, ich möchte ja nicht, das die eigentlichen Heizstäbe, aufeinmal Kühlstäbe werden. Net zu erkennen, es sind 2 Kupfer behälter(bei meinen Modell, habe ein anderes als das), im einen wird ein wenig Wasser gelagert(eher dünne Wände, und keine Heizelemente), und in der anderen wird das Wasser erhitzt(dickere Wände, Heizelemente). Ich will nur den Behälter, net den Erwärmer nehemn, darin sollte sich das Wassser(oder die Kühlflüssigkeit) gut abkühlen lassen.

P.S: Das bild is von älteren Modell, wir(meine Firma, weis ja net wie woanderes is) brauchen heute kein 16² mehr, für kleine Durchlauferhitzer reichen heute 5x2,5².


----------



## Wannseesprinter (4. September 2007)

*AW: KoKü seber bauen*

*g* War auch nicht gaaanz so ernst gemeint. Mit 5x16² kannst du deine Hütte mit allem drum und dran versorgen. Ach, wir machen eine LAN-Party Halle für 50 Rechner daraus. 

Wenn's dir keine so große Arbeit macht, besorge dir am besten einen Kameramann, der die ganze Umbauaktion filmt. Würden hier bestimmt einige bestaunen wollen.

Einen Kühlschrank zu zerlegen, wäre auch mal 'ne feine Sache. Für kleinere Projekte müsste man aber dann wahrscheinlich eher einen Campingkühlschrank nehmen. Könnte mir dafür jetzt in den Allerwertesten beißen, dass ich meinen vor kurzem abgegeben habe, weil ich dafür keine Verwendung sah. Wie viel % Luftfeuchtigkeit hält unsere Hardware eigentlich im Schnitt aus?


----------



## Kovsk (4. September 2007)

*AW: KoKü seber bauen*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> *g* War auch nicht gaaanz so ernst gemeint. Mit 5x16² kannst du deine Hütte mit allem drum und dran versorgen. Ach, wir machen eine LAN-Party Halle für 50 Rechner daraus.
> 
> Wenn's dir keine so große Arbeit macht, besorge dir am besten einen Kameramann, der die ganze Umbauaktion filmt. Würden hier bestimmt einige bestaunen wollen.
> 
> Einen Kühlschrank zu zerlegen, wäre auch mal 'ne feine Sache. Für kleinere Projekte müsste man aber dann wahrscheinlich eher einen Campingkühlschrank nehmen. Könnte mir dafür jetzt in den Allerwertesten beißen, dass ich meinen vor kurzem abgegeben habe, weil ich dafür keine Verwendung sah. Wie viel % Luftfeuchtigkeit hält unsere Hardware eigentlich im Schnitt aus?


Naja, ich will sehen, wie du ca. 22500Watt(50x540Watt), durch nen 5x16² durchjagst, da würde ich 5x26² nehmen.
Das mit dem Kamneramann, habe ich vor, bis ich diese Aktion mache, kann aber noch dauern.
Das mit dem Külschrank hat sich schon länger erledigt, jetzt plane ich an dem Projekt hier.
Warum denn wieviel % Luftfeuchtigkeit, du willst doch net etwa deinen Pc, in den Kühlschrank setzen


----------



## Wannseesprinter (4. September 2007)

*AW: KoKü seber bauen*

Vorher brav die Hardware in Schwämme einpacken. Ich sollte dann in Zukunft eine Annonce aufgeben: "Suche nette Gehilfe, die mir meine Hardware-Schwämme trocknet.". Die Männer im weißen Kittel brauchen nicht lange.


----------



## Kovsk (4. September 2007)

*AW: KoKü seber bauen*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Vorher brav die Hardware in Schwämme einpacken. Ich sollte dann in Zukunft eine Annonce aufgeben: "Suche nette Gehilfe, die mir meine Hardware-Schwämme trocknet.". Die Männer im weißen Kittel brauchen nicht lange.


Naja, fang du schonma an, ich rufe die netten Männer mit den Kitteln an.
Ne jetzt ma ernst, das ist net zu empfehlen.


----------



## divi14 (6. September 2007)

*AW: KoKü seber bauen*

wenn ich das jetzt richtig aufgefasst habe willst du eine wasserkühlung bauen nur an stelle des radiators nimmst du deinen "spezialwärmetauscher" und legst das ganze dann in deine kühlbox.

nimm einfach ne normale wasserkühlung und leg den radi in die kühlbox!


----------



## Kovsk (6. September 2007)

*AW: KoKü seber bauen*



divi14 schrieb:


> wenn ich das jetzt richtig aufgefasst habe willst du eine wasserkühlung bauen nur an stelle des radiators nimmst du deinen "spezialwärmetauscher" und legst das ganze dann in deine kühlbox.
> 
> nimm einfach ne normale wasserkühlung und leg den radi in die kühlbox!


Warum, dann mnüste ich ja ne ganze wakü kaufen, und hätte keinen großen Wasserspeicher, ind dem scih das Wasser lange aufhält, und gut abkühlt.
Meine Version ist um einiges effektiver und vorallem günstiger, muss nämlich nur Schläuche und nen CPU Aufsatz kaufen, mach max 50, ne komplette billige Wakü, die bei weitem, selbst in ner Kühlbox, net so gut wäre, wie meine Configuration, kostet gut 80.


----------



## divi14 (6. September 2007)

*AW: KoKü seber bauen*

ich bin mir sehr sicher das der ein radiator ein effektiverer wärmetauscher ist.

aber bitte ... wie du meinst


----------



## Nelson (22. September 2007)

*AW: KoKü seber bauen*

ich find die idee genial! wobei es schon irgendwie geil wär zusätzlich noch die kühlschrank kühlung reinzubasteln (wenn es platz hätte)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. September 2007)

*AW: KoKü seber bauen*

die idee ist nicht im geringsten genial, sondern der uralte "ich kühle das wasser mit einem kühlschrank" schwachsinn - in dem fall noch auf die spitze getrieben, in dem eine kleine kühlbox zum einsatz kommt...

für beide szenarien gilt: 
die kühlleistung von derartigen geräten ist bei weitem nicht ausreichend, um die abwärme eines pcs abzuführen.

so rein von der optik her würde ich sogar schätzen, dass es sich bei der kühlbox nichtmal um einen hochwertigen campingkühlschrank mit kompressor handelt (auch die wären zu schwach für aktuelle hardware, kann man also ruhig abgeben), sondern nur um ein billigmodell mit peltierkühlung.
d.h. die 60w sind maximale aufnahmeleistung des peltiers, je nach effizienz und gewünschter temperatur desselbigen lassen sich damit also zwischen 10 und 40w abwärme abführen...


wenn ihr ne billige wakü haben wollt, dann seht euch bei ebay nach gebrauchten klimaradis von großen anlagen um - 3,4m³ lamellenfläche, 8mm ID kupferrohr, 20.
damit bekommt man n system (meins) schon einigermaßen passiv gekühlt (mitlerweile hab ich die fläche durch weitere exemplare ~verdoppelt), man kann aber auch nen aktiven single (240mm hehe) radi draus machen.

und wer einen großen wasserspeicher haben will, kann die plöre auch direkt in ne "kühl"box laufen lassen -die dinger sind nämlich i.d.r. wasserdicht- oder -sehr beliebt- ein altes bier- oder ölfass umfunktionieren.
letztere haben wenigstens eine wärmeleitende oberfläche. (reichen bei modernen systemen aber auch nicht mehr für 24/7 betrieb)



p.s.:
wo es hier eigentlich um den bau von kompressorkühlungen geht:
kann mir eigentlich mal einer erklären, warum die immer mit so kleinen radiatoren arbeiten?
ich meine, hat es irgend einen nachteil, den radiator von irgend nem großen klimagerät zu nutzen? (wie oben geschrieben - viel zahlen muss man dafür nicht)


----------



## jign (24. September 2007)

*AW: KoKü seber bauen*

Nein du könntest da auch die ganz großen dran Pappen aber 90% aller koküs landen am ende in Gehäusen oder Boxen die nicht breiter sind als ein Gehäuse und da passen eben so große Teile nicht rein. 

Aber wenn du nen großen willst Kaskaden haben oft größere, oder ist der auch noch zu klein ? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

